# Tell me about the Mercier Serpens



## chiefhighpockets (Jun 4, 2009)

New to the forum, I had purchased a Dawes Lightning 1200 3 years back from BD. Now I am looking to upgrade, I changed out only a few items on the lightning (pedals, stem) and now want to purchase a new bike. There is not much out there on this steel frame bicycle so I figured I would come here. Just pricing out the compenent group for this machine almost equaled the price you would pay but I am intersted to hear about it's actual feel. I am no racer but put in well over 100 miles per week and thought this machine would be a nice fit for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I had a 56cm Mercier Serpens that I bought back in '05. Fully dressed with heavier wheels (Neuvation M28 Aero3s), full saddle bag, frame pump, slightly heavier saddle (Terry Fly), and bottle I think it was around 23lbs. Not awful, all things considered. Really a great ride for longer distances and commuting. I had zero problems with it after having a LBS go over it during setup, and they did very little in that regard. I put thousands of miles on that bike.

It had a more relaxed/upright geometry (may have changed by Mercier over the years), I decided to start racing, and it wasn't the best platform for the job. Ok, I just got bike envy and was ready for something different. I test rode a BMC Road Racer and it just fit perfectly. I ended up taking the groupset, wheelset, and brakes and putting them on a BMC Road Racer frameset, then sold the Mercier wheelset and frameset. That was the cheapest way for me to get a BMC/Ultegra build in a timely manner, and I wanted to build my own bike this time around.

Anyway, the Mercier was great and worked perfectly right up to the end. I wore out a cassette, a couple chains, and some brake pads over the years, plus a bunch of tires. I took it for a few rides this spring before the build, and it was the same smooth, reliable ride it always was. If I hadn't cannabalized the parts from it, I'd probably still own and ride it- it never let me down.

I bought mine off of eBay from SportyMama, but it's the same bike. To be honest, I hadn't heard of BikesDirect at the time, or I might have gone that route. It's a solid bike for a great price.

My only complaint was that I couldn't hook up my daughter's bike trailer to it, because of the rear dropout design. The wife had to lug that weight. Maybe that's not really *my* complaint...


----------



## chiefhighpockets (Jun 4, 2009)

That's what I was planning to do. Get my hands on a top notch group of components, ride the frame for a long time and move the group onto whatever fram comes next. The bike is slated to arrive today so I am really amped.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

For the price, I don't think you'll find much out there that matches it. Have fun and put a ton of miles on it.

I didn't save much by building up a frameset with the Mercier components, but it was a good learning experience. I figure it was more or less a wash, given the price of the components I added (stem, bars, front derailleur, chain, cassette, wheelset, cables, bar tape...). The little bits added up. In the end, I could have sold the complete bike for more than I sold the old frameset/wheelset for, and just bought the discounted '08 BMC I demoed from my LBS for about $100 more. The wheelset would have been different (less durable) and the crank would have been a compact double vs a triple (I prefer the triple). Then again, I wouldn't have had the experience and the pride of doing it myself.

Just food for thought. The bike you're getting is a solid performer and should be viewed as such, not just as a cheap way to get components. If you keep it maintained, it will last for many, many years.


----------



## chiefhighpockets (Jun 4, 2009)

Set up last night but couldn't ride yet. Eveything looked good, all componenets were what was promised. The only issue if any is that I probably need to true the wheels. It feels like a really solid machine. This is my second bike from BD and gotta say they do a good job


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

If the frame is properly sized, you'll love it compared to the Dawes. The Dawes is good for what it is (an entry level bike), but the Mercier is a step (or three) up in every regard. Have fun...


----------



## chiefhighpockets (Jun 4, 2009)

So I put some miles on it this weekend and wow what a difference. It actually effected my average speed, so fast, so smooth. The bike had this "pep" about it that was missing from my past machine. Granted the price points were different but wow it was soooo noticible.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

chiefhighpockets said:


> That's what I was planning to do. Get my hands on a top notch group of components, ride the frame for a long time and move the group onto whatever fram comes next. The bike is slated to arrive today so I am really amped.



Le Champion SL Great Kit of parts if you want a really nice Double drive.

I moved my stuff to an 02' S-Works and its light! (8005 grams w/ ped)


----------



## martonious (Jun 26, 2009)

Still happy with the Serpens? I'm taking a serious look at it while considering the Jamis Aurora Elite, which is similar at $1400.


----------



## chiefhighpockets (Jun 4, 2009)

I am enjoying it very much. Could not be happier with the performance or feel of the bike. Really glad I bought it.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

The '08 and '09 Jamis Aurora Elites look nice, and certainly would be a great touring ride. The gearing seems suited towards that end- especially on the '09 with the compact triple and 12-27 cassette.

I will say that the full Ultegra groupset (including brakes) on the Serpens is nice, as opposed to the mix of components on the Jamis. The Serpens frame doesn't have lugs for racks, but if you're looking at more of a road bike and less of a touring ride that really doesn't matter. The wheelset on the Jamis is nice, but the tires are definitely more for load bearing and ride comfort than speed. In general, prefer a carbon fork over steel.

Figure out your goals and buy the bike that best fits them. If you're buying the Jamis from a LBS, add the cost of setup ($50-$75) to the Mercier. Either way, know your sizing before you drop the money. I doubt you'll be unhappy with either ride for applications short of racing if it's sized correctly.


----------



## martonious (Jun 26, 2009)

very helpful comments, Mike - thank you. i was wondering about the mercier's ability to support racks, fenders paniers etc. wrote a PM to Mike at BikesDirect and havent heard back yet. the jamis probably fits the bill, plus someone i know who works in a shop says they provide great support for their products. slight problem: i don't know what size to get. sizing for the aurora elite jumps from 59cm to 62cm with nothing in between. i tried the 59 at LBS which didn't have the 62 in stock. i'm 6'2" and the 59 felt a bit small but i dont ride enough to know what it should feel like. the guy at the lbs who was clearly hung over and probly not too excited about being at work said stand over the bike, lift it by the top tube until it hits your crotch and look for 1-2 ins of clearance between the ground and the tires. is that enough? what about length from seat to handlebars? is there a sizing primer out there you could recommend?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

The online fit calculator at the Competitive Cyclist site is a good place to start. The more accurate your measurements, the more accurate the fit will be. It will give you three different recommendations based on riding style. They are not absolute, so there is wiggle room. In _general_, it's better to go _slightly_ small than _slightly_ large.

Do a longer test ride on the 59cm bike if at all possible. A spin around the parking lot doesn't cut it. Don't accept "hung over" as a substitute for customer service- find the employee who actually is passonate about cycling and get him/her to help you. Part of the premium you pay for at a LBS is for service, so take advantage of it.


----------



## martonious (Jun 26, 2009)

Ooh lookie what I ended up with. THanks Mike for all your advice.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

Sweet looking bike. How do you like it so far? 
I've got bike envy really bad. I am on an old Cannondale T500 right now which is fine but rattles my bones and the components are wearing. 
In my mind I'm still 25 and want to race but my body is 54 and is telling me something completely different. I've never had a steel frame before. 
Is it stiff...good climbing characteristics? 
How's the weight. How much does the Serpens weigh? (I'll get a 58)
Could you put a pannier on it somehow. I'm not gonna do full touring, just two-three day rides. 
thanks.


----------



## chiefhighpockets (Jun 4, 2009)

I am putting about 160 miles a week on this bike and love it. Panniers are a no go, as there is no way to secure the panniers to the bike. Overall I am enjoying it though the wheelset is not that great that's my only issue.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

What's the weight like? It just seems that steel would be heavy. 
Is the frame stiff?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

My 56cm Serpens weighed in around 24lbs (perhaps a touch less), with saddle bag, frame pump, and heavier tires/wheels (Neuvation M28 Aero3s, Conti 4 seasons) installed. Not bad at all, all things considered. Back in the days when steel was more common in racing, that would have been pretty darn good.

As for how stiff- I wouldn't say it was super stiff, but more than enough for my 200+ lbs. It wasn't flexing all over the place, but when I went to a more race oriented aluminum frame there was certainly a difference in power transfer. The trade-off was in long-distance ride comfort, but either way the differences were pretty minute. What was really different was the geometry of the frames and how they suited different purposes.

There are racks available that strap to the frame and seatpost, instead of bolting to eyelets on the frame. I've always been a backpack guy, so I never went that route. Given the amount I carry on my commute, I never considered the expense worth it.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

I've got an old Cannondale that weighs in close to that now. I was hoping to lose a few lbs off the bike. I keep orienting back to racing bikes...even though I'll never race. Of course, it's a lot cheaper for me to lose weight but it's a lot easier to pay several hundred more and let the bike drop the weight. 
My real routine will be fitness rides in the evenings and hopefully a century down the road. 
I really need to consider comfort more even tho my ego says fast and sexy. 

If I decided to switch to a touring tire, how big would the Serpens take?
Thanks for all the replies BTW...


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Again, this was with all that stuff mounted on the bike. I think it was somewhere under 20lbs as it was originally shipped once I installed pedals. Since the bike wasn't the heaviest part of the equation, I never really worried about a pound here or there, as long as it was reliable and durable.

I was easily running 700x25c tires on my Serpens. I never tried any wider.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

BlueGrassBlazer said:


> Of course, it's a lot cheaper for me to lose weight but it's a lot easier to pay several hundred more and let the bike drop the weight.



You would be surprised how much weight you can loose once you have a nice bike!


----------



## BirdieBogey (Aug 3, 2009)

A month in I am still in love with my 58 cm Mercier Serpens. I had a local bike mechanic set it up for me. He raved about its components as he worked on it. Steel really does ride nicely and it is quick when I give it the whip.:


----------



## martonious (Jun 26, 2009)

BGB: the bike in the picture, which is the one that i purchased, is a 2009 Jamis Aurora Elite, not a Mercier Serpens, which I found out does not have lugs (if that's the right word) for mounting panniers. That was the word from the owner of bikesdirect.com. I had test-ridden and liked very much the Jamis bike and it was on sale so i went for it. it's heavy though - steel.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

BirdieBogey said:


> A month in I am still in love with my 58 cm Mercier Serpens. I had a local bike mechanic set it up for me. He raved about its components as he worked on it. Steel really does ride nicely and it is quick when I give it the whip.:


I'll probably end up with the Serpens myself. I'm leaning towards touring but for the next 5 years all I'd do is long day trips or over-nighters and I don't need a full touring for that. 
I need something that I can commute in, can ride centuries in, and has a nicer ride with a little more relaxed geometry...yet lets me pretend I'm racing once in awhile. 
I might even try converting my old Schwinn High Plains into a touring bike if it comes to that.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I think the Serpens would certainly fit into those goals. Properly adjusted, I think you'll be amazed at how smooth and fast the Mercier will feel compared to your old bike. Other than the saddle, I didn't change anything for years on the bike except tires, tubes, and the chain. It did the job admirably in all sorts of conditions.

Take some time and check out their geometry measurements (posted on the Mercier website) and compare them against the recommendations on the Competitive Cyclist fit calculator or another online calculator to get the fit dialed in relatively well. While standover height worked out well for me, it doesn't work for everyone. The more research and legwork you do beforehand, the more likely the bike will work for you in the long run. Just a suggestion.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

BD Guys: 
Been doing a little research and came across what I think would be about the best bet for me. The Salsa Pistola seems to fit really well. The trouble is it's a little pricey. 
The Serpens looks to be a cousin (both steel) but the frame geometry is a little more forgiving on the Salsa.
Any chance of Bikes Direct coming up with anything close to it?


----------

